
Signs You Will Suck at Programming – Noteworthy – The Journal Blog - axiomdata316
https://blog.usejournal.com/10-signs-you-will-suck-at-programming-5497a6a52c5c
======
bryanrasmussen
I can never find this article, but I remember there was one about a class at
some American University, might have been MIT, where for a good number of
years they had given all intro to programming students a quiz on the first day
of class and the results of this quiz predicted very well the failure rate of
students.

As it was described in the article it was not so much logic or mathematical
reasoning or abstraction that predicted whether people would pass but how they
handled the arbitrariness of systems.

If anyone knows the article or class I'm talking about can you respond with a
link because it has been driving me nuts for I think at least 10 years now.

